# Sonshine Custom Calls from Twig Man



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2012)

I hope to make a video so you can hear these awesome sounding calls. For now you'll just have to feast your eyes.

[attachment=6787]

[attachment=6788]

[attachment=6789]

[attachment=6790]

[attachment=6791]

I was practicing on one of them and after about 10 minutes I heard another "Turkey" calling back, but we don't have wild turkey right here in this particular area. We have them down in the bottoms but that's 7 miles away at the nearest point but where the turkey's usually start being seen is closer to 20 miles away, so it had to be my closest neighbor behind the tree line at the back of the neighboring property. :rofl2:

I haven't talked to him yet but I know it was him. That's funny right there. 



John, thank you and Terry says thank you for these wonderful works of working art. And you even threw in a Cocobolo one that is gorgeous. You one-upped me on this deal I owe you more wood. Next time you need another box of FBE just holler it's on the house.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 16, 2012)

Those are sweet!!! I'm thinking of takin up turkey huntin just to have a legitimate excuse to purchase one of these!!!


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for posting the calls Kevin! And Dennis once you start turkey hunting there is no coming back :lolol: 

The Twig Man


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 16, 2012)

In OH, we can only turkey hunt till noon so I could still get on the crappies in the evening. I may just have to give it a go, we'll see!!


----------

